# New Vaping Journey



## Shaun

Hi All, 

So ive been on the stinkies for + - 10 years on a about half to one pack per day on average. I always swore against ecigs figured it was just another quit smoking alternative bound to fail, it appears i was wrong when a twisp kiosk popped up in our local mall. Not long after a few of my colleagues had made the purchase and as far as i can see have been successful so far. I thought wow that is incredible but could not wrap my brain around the cost of the device plus ejuice is to put it bluntly... ridiculous. I thought it was the only quality option available. So before committing to the purchase ive discovered this forum and have learnt a wealth of info just today alone! So from what ive learnt ive pieced together this setup, and would love to here the seasoned pro's opinions. My setup would be as follows:


1x Vision Spinner VV Battery - 1300mAh
1x KangerTech Pro Tank Mini 3 (1.5 ohm) Plus extra 2 ohm dual coil
1x 2 ohm Dual Coils - Pro Tank 3 / Aero Tank / EVOD 2 / Mini 3 - x5 Pack (2 ohm)
1x Fast USB charger cable for eGo /EVOD
1x Wall adapter for USB Cable
1x Carry Case
This totals to *R920.00* based on the 1st vendor ive found most reference to so far. 

There is also the Vape King Pro starter kit @ *R580.00 *

Similar both with 1300 mAh VV batteries not sure which is superior in this comparison Vision Spinner & eGo Twist. And also my setup has the Pro Tank Mini 3 whereas the Vape King Pro setup comes with the Pro Tank Mini 2.

I dont have the knowledge yet to justify the cost differences, and haven't factored in the cost of liquids yet either. Just like every smoker wanting to transition is the fear of spending more on ejuice and other replacement parts in a month than actual cigarettes.

I need your opinions and advice on this anything ive forgotten, need to add or change up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex_Bael

It's looking good, just thought I would mention that Vape King are expecting stock of the Mini ProTank 3 soon, at which point the pro starter will be upgraded to version 3. @Stroodlepuff should be able to give you a better idea of when this will happen.

In the beginning you will most likely be spending quite a bit on gear and liquids. Once you are happy with your gear and have found a few liquids you like, costs start dropping dramatically. Replacement parts are not really that much of a concern with cost unless something actually breaks since coils are relatively inexpensive.

Next on your list should be a backup battery and a second tank. It is definitely worthwhile to be able to switch flavours during the day and to ensure you don't run into an issue where your only battery breaks and it's back to the stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Both are perfect starter kits! 

Bear in mind you need to add the USB Wall adapter (R50) to the Vape King Starter pack.
http://www.vapeking.co.za/accessories/5v-usb-ac-adapter-wall-charger.html

And some spare coils as well so the pricing will be closer.

Try and go for the Mini Protank 3 if you can but the 2 is a very popular tank as well but personally I prefer the 3.

@Stroodlepuff when will you have the upgraded Starter Pack Pro's in stock again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun

Definitely sold on the Pro Tank mini 3 also this guy helped the decision a tad hehe ??



So i guess ill wait on @Stroodlepuff for an update on the Pro Tank mini 3!

Thanks to @Rex_Bael & @Rob Fisher for your feedback so far!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

If you're in a hurry @Shaun, these guys have stock of the Pro Tank Mini III: http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Cle...MINI-3-MINI-Version-3-Extra-1.5-ohm-DUAL-COIL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun

johan said:


> If you're in a hurry @Shaun, these guys have stock of the Pro Tank Mini III: http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Cle...MINI-3-MINI-Version-3-Extra-1.5-ohm-DUAL-COIL



My setup above was pieced together using eciggies!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Both are perfect starter kits!
> 
> Bear in mind you need to add the USB Wall adapter (R50) to the Vape King Starter pack.
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/accessories/5v-usb-ac-adapter-wall-charger.html
> 
> And some spare coils as well so the pricing will be closer.
> 
> Try and go for the Mini Protank 3 if you can but the 2 is a very popular tank as well but personally I prefer the 3.
> 
> @Stroodlepuff when will you have the upgraded Starter Pack Pro's in stock again?



Probably in this week  Will let you guys know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vapegerm

Hi Shaun, welcome to this great forum and a new way of living!
Will have been off the stinkies 5 weeks tomorrow due to some wonderful advice I received here and by reading previous posts. No, I am no expert but have learned my lessons 
Bought 2x vision spinners and 2x Protanks for my daily fix and run around hardware. They are good reliable batteries with the extra kick when needed.  One battery lasts me the whole day and paired with the Protanks are not to bulky. Loving the original Protank and Protank 2. Once you move on to larger Mods you may consider the Nautilus. Main point-get two variable batteries please!

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

All the best with your journey @Shaun !

You are on the right track with those starter kit options. They are all good and will do the trick.

May I emphasise getting 2 batteries as when one is charging, the other can be used. Also, 2 tanks, so you have 2 complete set ups. If one has a fault or breaks, you have the other one until you can get it repaired/replaced. That will help you to stay off the stinkies.

Keep enough budget to experiment with juices. I have not had much luck with the eCiggies juices. VapourMountain is excellent and VapeKing also has some nice juices that are well priced. There are more local options coming up all the time. Check out the juice reviews on this forum and try sample quite a wide range if you can.

All the best

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shaun

Silver said:


> All the best with your journey @Shaun !
> 
> You are on the right track with those starter kit options. They are all good and will do the trick.
> 
> May I emphasise getting 2 batteries as when one is charging, the other can be used. Also, 2 tanks, so you have 2 complete set ups. If one has a fault or breaks, you have the other one until you can get it repaired/replaced. That will help you to stay off the stinkies.
> 
> Keep enough budget to experiment with juices. I have not had much luck with the eCiggies juices. VapourMountain is excellent and VapeKing also has some nice juices that are well priced. There are more local options coming up all the time. Check out the juice reviews on this forum and try sample quite a wide range if you can.
> 
> All the best




Thanks @Silver i cant wait to transition! im just waiting on Vape King to get the Pro Tank Mini 3's whoever has the best prices can have my money. I really cannot even afford a single setup right now so a second battery and tank will have to wait im afraid... For now im just trying to scrape enough together for my initial investment! Ill be rid of them stinkies soon!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shaun

I see vapourmountain & eciggies both have the Pro Tank Mini 3 in stock Im still eager to know what Vape King's Pro kit will cost with the upgraded tank before i peice together my own.

@Stroodlepuff any updates?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Shaun said:


> I see vapourmountain & eciggies both have the Pro Tank Mini 3 in stock Im still eager to know what Vape King's Pro kit will cost with the upgraded tank before i peice together my own.
> 
> @Stroodlepuff any updates?




Hi Shaun

Still waiting for customs to release, they dont normally take this long with dhl so I am not sure what is going on

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shaun

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Shaun
> 
> Still waiting for customs to release, they dont normally take this long with dhl so I am not sure what is going on
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Thanks! keep me updated. Will the kit maintain the same price? Ive noticed that everywhere the PT2 & PT3 are at the same price?


----------



## 360twin

Hi @Shaun , and welcome.



Shaun said:


> ... I really cannot even afford a single setup right now so a second battery and tank will have to wait im afraid...



If you're really a bit short, I can recommend the eVod VV Twist that I have been using for the past 4 months. It's only 650mAh, but this is sufficient for a full tank in a mPT3, so when it's time to re-fill, it's also time to re-charge.

Mine has been working flawlessly since I bought it, with no apparent degradation in performance. It's also variable voltage so you can adjust the output to your liking - on the mPT3 you need to possibly turn it down a bit, as the standard coils are 1.5 ohms (I use 3.6V for an output of 8.5W)

I have a Spinner too and it is a really good battery - it lasts nearly twice as long, but is both larger and takes longer to re-charge (around 2hrs 15min vs. 1hr 40min). Both have a really nice-to-feel matte/rubber finish.

You do really need two batteries, but if you are going to get by with one, perhaps re-charge time will be more important to you than battery life.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shaun

360twin said:


> Hi @Shaun , and welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're really a bit short, I can recommend the eVod VV Twist that I have been using for the past 4 months. It's only 650mAh, but this is sufficient for a full tank in a mPT3, so when it's time to re-fill, it's also time to re-charge.
> 
> Mine has been working flawlessly since I bought it, with no apparent degradation in performance. It's also variable voltage so you can adjust the output to your liking - on the mPT3 you need to possibly turn it down a bit, as the standard coils are 1.5 ohms (I use 3.6V for an output of 8.5W)
> 
> I have a Spinner too and it is a really good battery - it lasts nearly twice as long, but is both larger and takes longer to re-charge (around 2hrs 15min vs. 1hr 40min). Both have a really nice-to-feel matte/rubber finish.
> 
> You do really need two batteries, but if you are going to get by with one, perhaps re-charge time will be more important to you than battery life.




Thanks for the advice @360twin i am definitely after the longer battery life! i don't mind a + - 2hr wait for a charge i am at a desk most of the day so USB port is easily available for charging. I generally go 2 - 3 hrs in between stinkies anyway! Just until i can get a 2nd battery anyway im pretty sure ill be vaping a lot in the beginning!


----------



## 360twin

@Shaun In that case, go for the Spinner - double the performance for a lot less than double the price. I just thought that if price was an obstacle ... (_anything _to get off the stinkies!)

Another option for a single battery would be a pass-through device - you can still use it will charging, although charging would then obviously take longer. I have an Innokin itaste VV as well which has this feature, but have not had a good experience with mine. This may be due to how I have used it or I was unlucky to get a dud - others have been more impressed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shaun

Will this work with the vision spinner? 

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10002096/1291005-e-cigarettes-usb-charger-with-ac-adapter??

And how is Fasttech by the way? ive seen reference to them a few times on this forum.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shaun said:


> Will this work with the vision spinner?
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10002096/1291005-e-cigarettes-usb-charger-with-ac-adapter??
> 
> And how is Fasttech by the way? ive seen reference to them a few times on this forum.



Yes it should... Fasttech has an immense amount of crap dotted in between a few gems... shipping seems to take forever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shaun

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it should... Fasttech has an immense amount of crap dotted in between a few gems... shipping seems to take forever!



Reason being, they have the vision spinner V2 1600 mAh but no pro tank 3's 

With that said i can get two of everything for less than the price here of 1 in SA... hmmm decisions decisions... i would really like to keep my business to the SA vendors though...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shaun said:


> Reason being, they have the vision spinner V2 1600 mAh but no pro tank 3's
> 
> With that said i can get two of everything for less than the price here of 1 in SA... hmmm decisions decisions... i would really like to keep my business to the SA vendors though...



Buy it locally... you will get it the next day and they will be originals and not a cheap knock off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Shaun

So before i checkout my cart im still unsure as to what strength juice to get ive read alot of reports that the 18mg juices are too harsh on the throat... i know everyone will be different i just dont want to be stuck with bottles of juice that i wont use... any advice further on this subject? ive read a ton but still unsure, i intend on getting 4 10ml bottles to begin should i mix up strengths or should i start at one and then either move up or down?


----------



## johan

@Shaun difficult to say, but when I started 24mg was barely enough nicotine for me. As starters I won't go lower than 18mg. The higher nicotine is not harsher but more like a stronger throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Shaun

So my final decision is as follows: 

2 x KangerTech Pro Tank Mini 3
2 x Vision Spinner 1300mAh VV Battery
2 x eGo / EVOD USB Charger
2 x VM Berry Blaze 10ml 18mg
2 x VM VM4 10ml 18mg
2 x VM Passion Peach 10ml 12mg
2 x VM Polar Mint 10ml 12 mg

I doubled everything, decided to get my girlfriend an early Bday gift and hopefully get her off the stinkies and onto the Vape Train aswell!

If there is anything ive forgotten or any further suggestions please let me know before i commit to this purchase! 
And i must thank this awesome community for all the advice and support so far, look forward to a healthier vape filled future!

O M G i cannot wait!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The only thing I would change is Menthol Ice instead of Polar Mint... but that's because Menthol Ice is my all day and night and all year long vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex_Bael

@Shaun, regarding the nic strength, I would not be too worried about 18mg being too harsh. It seems to be very few people that battle with this, @Die Kriek did recently, but got used to it very quickly. It will also be easy to get some 0mg juice and mix that with the 18mg to reduce the nic content if necessary. I would rather stick with the 18mg that can be reduced if necessary than get 12mg and it isn't strong enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## 360twin

@Shaun I agree. I started on 24mg and it wasn't too strong. If the nic is too low for you, you will vape a lot more, which will cost you more (although nicotine is the most expensive component, low-nic juices aren't any cheaper )

I currently mix my own at around 6% because of the amount I vape daily (~6-8ml), rather than the other way around. You will find out what suits you after you start doing it, but 18mg is a good place to start.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Silver

Shaun said:


> So my final decision is as follows:
> 
> 2 x KangerTech Pro Tank Mini 3
> 2 x Vision Spinner 1300mAh VV Battery
> 2 x eGo / EVOD USB Charger
> 2 x VM Berry Blaze 10ml 18mg
> 2 x VM VM4 10ml 18mg
> 2 x VM Passion Peach 10ml 12mg
> 2 x VM Polar Mint 10ml 12 mg
> 
> I doubled everything, decided to get my girlfriend an early Bday gift and hopefully get her off the stinkies and onto the Vape Train aswell!
> 
> If there is anything ive forgotten or any further suggestions please let me know before i commit to this purchase!
> And i must thank this awesome community for all the advice and support so far, look forward to a healthier vape filled future!
> 
> O M G i cannot wait!!



Hi @Shaun
Well done on your approach - good research will stand you in good stead.
You have an awesome bit of kit in your list there. 

My only suggestions would be as follows
- I think you should buy some spare coils for the mPT3
- I agree with the other folk on the 18mg being your starting out level for all the same reasons that they mentioned. 
- I suggest you rather get more variety of juices from VM. Instead of two 10ml bottles per flavour, just get one so you can try more of them. I humbly suggest including Choc Mint (my favourite) and try others too. The only point of the 10ml bottles is to sample different flavours at R50 each. No point in my view buying two of them - ie R100 for 20ml. Then you may as well buy a 30ml for R120. So, on your outline above, I would rather go for 8 different juices in 10ml each. Then when you find the one or two gems, you can order more in 30ml size later. 

Hope it makes sense
All the best

Reactions: Agree 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Shaun

Rob Fisher said:


> The only thing I would change is Menthol Ice instead of Polar Mint... but that's because Menthol Ice is my all day and night and all year long vape!




Thanks for that @Rob Fisher ive made the change!


Silver said:


> Hi @Shaun
> Well done on your approach - good research will stand you in good stead.
> You have an awesome bit of kit in your list there.
> 
> My only suggestions would be as follows
> - I think you should buy some spare coils for the mPT3
> - I agree with the other folk on the 18mg being your starting out level for all the same reasons that they mentioned.
> - I suggest you rather get more variety of juices from VM. Instead of two 10ml bottles per flavour, just get one so you can try more of them. I humbly suggest including Choc Mint (my favourite) and try others too. The only point of the 10ml bottles is to sample different flavours at R50 each. No point in my view buying two of them - ie R100 for 20ml. Then you may as well buy a 30ml for R120. So, on your outline above, I would rather go for 8 different juices in 10ml each. Then when you find the one or two gems, you can order more in 30ml size later.
> 
> Hope it makes sense
> All the best




I dont see spare coils on VM website, i have emailed asking about them already! The only reason why there are 2 of everything is because im buying a 2nd kit for my girlfriend, however i get what youre saying, ill buy 8 different flavours and let her try 4 and we can mix and match and pick our own personal fav's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/evod2-protank-3-aerotank-coil/

it's there. you need spare coils. with good care and maintenace one coil can last a bit but having some spares in case one is a dud is a must.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shaun

denizenx said:


> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/evod2-protank-3-aerotank-coil/
> 
> it's there. you need spare coils. with good care and maintenace one coil can last a bit but having some spares in case one is a dud is a must.



Not sure how i missed that, could have sworn id viewed every product on the site! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

in a pinch i think any protank/evod coil would work in there. wait till you've been vaping a bit and you get into rebuilding your coils. much better flavour, taste, performance, etc and so much cheaper also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun

Vape mail coming soon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Shaun said:


> Vape mail coming soon!


Awesome, keep us updated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

awesome stuff dude, eagerly waiting what you think of your new toys

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shaun

While i sit waiting patiently for my vaping goodies to arrive, is there anything i should know for first use? Or will i be able to just fill up and get going straight away?


----------



## Silver

My only advice for first time mini protank users is be careful not to lose the rubber seals. 
I am talking about the ones between the glass tube and the metal parts on either side of the tube. 
When you first open them these seals sometimes come out or sit on top of the glass tube. 
If you dont notice them you can lose them

Youll see what i mean when you open it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Shaun

Thanks for that @Silver i would have never known!


----------



## BhavZ

Apart from the advice given by @Silver, all i can say is give your tanks a thorough clean before its first use. Some times there is still some machine oil left behind, this is not generally the case with commercial tanks (imo) but rather safe than sorry.


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Apart from the advice given by @Silver, all i can say is give your tanks a thorough clean before its first use. Some times there is still some machine oil left behind, this is not generally the case with commercial tanks (imo) but rather safe than sorry.


yip, give them a good rinse under some hot water

use your fingers or even a toothbrush to clean them properly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shaun

Wow didn't realise how impatient i am... generally not but for my new toys yes!! @Oupa I need a tracking number so i can track it every 5 minutes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

Welcome to a personality change @Shaun, from patient to impatient

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun

johan said:


> Welcome to a personality change @Shaun, from patient to impatient



In future ill pay for the overnight option... Lesson learned haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

Hi @Shaun , thanks for your order! Please note that our e-Liquid has a preparation time of 3 - 4 business days as it is custom made to customers requirements. We are one of only a few online vendors that allow customers to choose any strength from 0mg to 18mg. So the overnight option will really only be overnight from the time your e-Liquid order is ready. But Fastway normally takes 1 - 3 days depending on where you are located. I know all this sound very confusing, so we have been thinking of a way to better stipulate all this on our website.

Any suggestions welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wca

@Shaun , @Oupa 's vm liquid is worth the wait!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Shaun

Oupa said:


> Hi @Shaun , thanks for your order! Please note that our e-Liquid has a preparation time of 3 - 4 business days as it is custom made to customers requirements. We are one of only a few online vendors that allow customers to choose any strength from 0mg to 18mg. So the overnight option will really only be overnight from the time your e-Liquid order is ready. But Fastway normally takes 1 - 3 days depending on where you are located. I know all this sound very confusing, so we have been thinking of a way to better stipulate all this on our website.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome.



Thanks @Oupa forgive me, this all very new to me! I can appreciate the wait now that i know of the process! I understand now why everyone speaks so highly of the quality of your e-liquids! Its comforting knowing that i can rest assured that i will be receiving a top quality product! i look forward to trying out more of your range!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shaun

So courier has confirmed delivery for tomorrow! right in time for the weekend The thought of giving up stinkies is playing on my mind a little i must admit.. I have one left in my box and dont intend on buying anymore! i have rolling tobacco to get me through the rest of today... Im hoping for a seamless transition into vaping! 

Thanks again to everyone who has offered there knowledge and advice, ive learnt a wealth of information and its oddly addictive haha 

Vape mail tomorrow woop

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 360twin

Shaun said:


> ... The thought of giving up stinkies is playing on my mind a little i must admit..



This works differently for everyone, but I would suggest not putting too much pressure on yourself to quit the stinkies straight away. Just start vaping, and have a smoke whenever you feel the need. As soon as you start getting your nicotine fix elsewhere, you will naturally feel less of a craving for a smoke.

I quit immediately, but my wife was a little different - for her it was more gradual, fewer every day until a whole day went past without having one. She had a smoke again after about a week of not having, and said she nearly vomited and couldn't finish it - she hasn't had one now in 4 months.

Good luck!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

As @360twin said, don't pressure yourself too much. Unlike going cold turkey, having a smoke will not ruin the attempt. It can actually help you realize analogues taste terrible and smell worse. If you run into any issues, ask here as soon as possible and don't assume it's normal. Vaping is still new and having this forum as a support structure makes all the difference in the world

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Shaun

Quick question, should i charge my battery before first use? or would i be able to use it straight away?


----------



## Die Kriek

Shaun said:


> Quick question, should i charge my battery before first use? or would i be able to use it straight away?


Mine came fully charged, and I have not heard of batteries shipping at 0 charge so you should have happy time as soon as it's unpacked

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Shaun said:


> Quick question, should i charge my battery before first use? or would i be able to use it straight away?


From what I have heard is that either is fine, generally a new battery will come with a half charge (kinda like a cellphone) so you can use it immediately or you can pop it on charge the moment you get it. Your choice

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

Shaun said:


> Wow didn't realise how impatient i am... generally not but for my new toys yes!! @Oupa I need a tracking number so i can track it every 5 minutes


@Shaun I feel your pain, I get very impatient waiting for vape gear.


----------



## Shaun

PuffingCrow said:


> @Shaun I feel your pain, I get very impatient waiting for vape gear.



Tell me about it... My parcel is "on board the courier vehicle" Im tearing my hair out feel like a kid on Christmas


----------



## Shaun

For any who have not seen it, check my vape mail here:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/shauns-vape-mail.2463/#post-52300??

Happy to report so far so good! 
Im super impressed with the vision spinner, still going strong since i took it out the box on friday, I started with VM's berry blaze which is absolutely fantastic on all voltages my personal sweet spot for berry blaze is at 4.3! went through two tanks of that, then decided to try my hand at cleaning the tank and coil for a flavour change. The PT3 mini is superb so easy to take apart and clean, even the dry burn which i was apprehensive doing! Switched over to VM's passion peach which im not really enjoying that much, but i dont want too dump out a full tank, it just seems as though its lacking flavour and only seems's vapeable on its lowest at 3.3v without tasting burnt. I thought i may have done something to the coil during cleaning, so i put a new one in just for testing purposes, its pretty much the same there. May try mixing a little bit of the Polar mint in there just to liven up that flavour a bit!

with that said, ive had exactly one stinkie since friday which was smoked in increments, it was so bad i couldn't even get through one whole one at once! No smelly ashtray next to my bed! Woke up for the first time in a while without a terrible wheezing chest, and its only been a day and a half!

all in all im so impressed with this setup especially being my very first setup! i couldn't have done it with all the awesome people on this forum! Thank you everyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Shaun said:


> For any who have not seen it, check my vape mail here:
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/shauns-vape-mail.2463/#post-52300??
> 
> Happy to report so far so good!
> Im super impressed with the vision spinner, still going strong since i took it out the box on friday, I started with VM's berry blaze which is absolutely fantastic on all voltages my personal sweet spot for berry blaze is at 4.3! went through two tanks of that, then decided to try my hand at cleaning the tank and coil for a flavour change. The PT3 mini is superb so easy to take apart and clean, even the dry burn which i was apprehensive doing! Switched over to VM's passion peach which im not really enjoying that much, but i dont want too dump out a full tank, it just seems as though its lacking flavour and only seems's vapeable on its lowest at 3.3v without tasting burnt. I thought i may have done something to the coil during cleaning, so i put a new one in just for testing purposes, its pretty much the same there. May try mixing a little bit of the Polar mint in there just to liven up that flavour a bit!
> 
> with that said, ive had exactly one stinkie since friday which was smoked in increments, it was so bad i couldn't even get through one whole one at once! No smelly ashtray next to my bed! Woke up for the first time in a while without a terrible wheezing chest, and its only been a day and a half!
> 
> all in all im so impressed with this setup especially being my very first setup! i couldn't have done it with all the awesome people on this forum! Thank you everyone!


Awesome, way to go. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matuka

Well done! If you think you feel better now, wait until you have been off the stinkies for a few weeks - Comrades Marathon in 2015...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shaun

So battery has been going since friday afternoon, and has eventually called it quits only now! Perfect for my needs, lets see if i can make it through the charge.. 

Will definitely get a 2nd battery ASAP!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

If the girlfriends one is still going take a few puffs from her

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

Shaun said:


> Wow didn't realise how impatient i am... generally not but for my new toys yes!! @Oupa I need a tracking number so i can track it every 5 minutes


im exactly like you when i have a tracking number . Thats why i prefer when i dont deal with it myself . Is a bit of an ocd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Shaun said:


> For any who have not seen it, check my vape mail here:
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/shauns-vape-mail.2463/#post-52300??
> 
> Happy to report so far so good!
> Im super impressed with the vision spinner, still going strong since i took it out the box on friday, I started with VM's berry blaze which is absolutely fantastic on all voltages my personal sweet spot for berry blaze is at 4.3! went through two tanks of that, then decided to try my hand at cleaning the tank and coil for a flavour change. The PT3 mini is superb so easy to take apart and clean, even the dry burn which i was apprehensive doing! Switched over to VM's passion peach which im not really enjoying that much, but i dont want too dump out a full tank, it just seems as though its lacking flavour and only seems's vapeable on its lowest at 3.3v without tasting burnt. I thought i may have done something to the coil during cleaning, so i put a new one in just for testing purposes, its pretty much the same there. May try mixing a little bit of the Polar mint in there just to liven up that flavour a bit!
> 
> with that said, ive had exactly one stinkie since friday which was smoked in increments, it was so bad i couldn't even get through one whole one at once! No smelly ashtray next to my bed! Woke up for the first time in a while without a terrible wheezing chest, and its only been a day and a half!
> 
> all in all im so impressed with this setup especially being my very first setup! i couldn't have done it with all the awesome people on this forum! Thank you everyone!



Congrats @Shaun! Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Shaun

Thanks everyone! Still stinkie free! so stoked about this, i hope i dont run out of juice before payday...??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shaun

I have a few issues that i hope you experts can provide some insight to.

two vision spinner batteries, one used by me and the other by my girlfriend. Both died on saturday evening at roughly the same time, i placed mine on charge via USB port on my macbook and the other not long after via the same method. Both batteries are using exactly the same kangertech USB chargers. 

To my knowledge during charge, the charger light / kangertech logo will flash alternating red/green during charge once charged it will remain on green. Correct me if im wrong. the second battery, my girlfriends, completed charging before mine, and was in use significantly less than mine and died again this morning at around 11. Where as mine is still going strong, Should this be seen as an issue? 
both took about 2.5 hours to charge.

Lastly is the crackling sound produced by the tank normal?


----------



## Andre

Charge it until the light on the battery goes off, if I remember correctly. Much faster on 220 V. On USB port should take many hours. Crackling sound is quite normal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

As @Matthee said - USB charging takes much, much longer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun

Matthee said:


> Charge it until the light on the battery goes off, if I remember correctly. Much faster on 220 V. On USB port should take many hours. Crackling sound is quite normal.



Thanks will try it out, just dont have a usb wall adapter yet, so im limited to USB port only...


----------



## BhavZ

if I am not mistaken, usb ports on a pc/laptop/mac share power, so even though one device is getting 5V the other may not be getting 5v, so the second device may take a bit longer to charge.

if you are going to charge batteries off your laptop try to charge them on ports which have a power symbol on them, they are designed to power devices (such as portable harddrives that require additional power - have 2 usb cables coming out of it).


Hope that helps

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shaun

So its been nearly 4 days since my last cigarette, and i have had only slight cravings nothing a quick vape doesn't sort out!
I did not even anticipate how effective this would be, i guess time will tell!

With that said ive had alot of friends & colleagues try out my device, majority have the twisp and every single one of them were under the idea that the twisp was the best and only suitable device out there. Just to drive it home one step further i let most of them try out there own clearo's on my VV battery and the reactions speak for themselves. Well done to twisp for opening up the market like this! 

Ill be pushing alot of these guys to buy from the resellers on this forum, problem is i dont know if everyone in this town is living in the stone age mentality, but they just not prepared to buy online. Any suggestions? only thing i can think of is to buy on there behalf. Any suggestions? 

The more that know how much more there is to "e-cigs" the better. If i had the capital id launch my own startup over here. There is a clear visible gap. To put this into perspective we have one mall, and in that mall there is only but one twisp kiosk. Then there is a couple of smoke shops around which hold Liqua and a couple of cigarette type looking devices.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Shaun said:


> So its been nearly 4 days since my last cigarette, and i have had only slight cravings nothing a quick vape doesn't sort out!
> I did not even anticipate how effective this would be, i guess time will tell!
> 
> With that said ive had alot of friends & colleagues try out my device, majority have the twisp and every single one of them were under the idea that the twisp was the best and only suitable device out there. Just to drive it home one step further i let most of them try out there own clearo's on my VV battery and the reactions speak for themselves. Well done to twisp for opening up the market like this!
> 
> Ill be pushing alot of these guys to buy from the resellers on this forum, problem is i dont know if everyone in this town is living in the stone age mentality, but they just not prepared to buy online. Any suggestions? only thing i can think of is to buy on there behalf. Any suggestions?
> 
> The more that know how much more there is to "e-cigs" the better. If i had the capital id launch my own startup over here. There is a clear visible gap. To put this into perspective we have one mall, and in that mall there is only but one twisp kiosk. Then there is a couple of smoke shops around which hold Liqua and a couple of cigarette type looking devices.



That dilemma that no one wants to buy online is what made me decide to become a re seller. Now they don't have to buy online. Problem solved.


----------



## Shaun

annemarievdh said:


> That dilemma that no one wants to buy online is what made me decide to become a re seller. Now they don't have to buy online. Problem solved.



So how do i become a re seller?


----------



## johan

Shaun said:


> So how do i become a re seller?



You buy stuff and then resell  PS. IGNORE

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> You buy stuff and then resell  PS. IGNORE



Hahahaha jip basically


----------



## Andre

Shaun said:


> So how do i become a re seller?


@annemarievdh is a Vapeking agent, which is one way of doing it. Retailers like VapeMob are opening more branches, which is another way. Twisp, I presume, are doing it the franchise way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shaun

Haha, forgive me its been one of those days... i know exactly what a reseller is, let me rephrase how do i become an agent?


----------



## annemarievdh

Shaun said:


> Haha, forgive me its been one of those days... i know exactly what a reseller is, let me rephrase how do i become an agent?



Read your pm @Shaun


----------



## johan

Shaun said:


> Haha, forgive me its been one of those days... i know exactly what a reseller is, let me rephrase how do i become an agent?



Hehe, don't worry we all get mentally constipated from time to time. I suggest you start off by contacting the various vendors registered on this forum, surely some of them would like some agent in your area.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shaun

So i dont know if im doing something wrong, ive been through 3 coils, one is visibly burnt black, i was vaping twisp cafe latte which was donated to me from a friend, thought it was just dirty from that brown liquid even after a wash and a soak coil looked like charcoal haha not sure how it happened i vaped below 3.8v all day...

The one prior, looked slightly burnt not as bad though not sure if it was the flavour i was using or if it was the coil if it was salvageable its not any more lol i had to see how these things are pieced together! keen to rebuild in the near future.

Put in a brand new coil and filled up with VM's passion peach i want to love this flavour it smells delicious but i can hardly taste it at all... so topped off with polar mint just to make it bearable i hate to waste a full tank of juice...

Lastly how the hell does one know what voltage is ok, im always paranoid its too high so keep it dialed down most of the time...


----------



## Shaun

Bump


----------



## johan

If my memory is correct; turn up voltage in increments until you experience a slight burnt taste and then lower one increment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun

much better day vaping to day, Either that particular flavor is just not for me, or my taste buds are going haywire, i topped up with berry blaze, on top of the Passion Peach & Polar Mint which has been super tasty all day long!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy

Shaun if your coil builds up you should wash it out with hot water and then dry burn it. This will burn off all the build up on the coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Shaun

Guys, im eperiencing the dreaded leaking/flooding/gurgling on my MPT3 i only have one more spare coil left and don't want to use it yet... Help please!


----------



## Yash

Hi @Shaun,

I have the same issue every once in a while, most times it's easy enough to solve.

- Remove your coil
- Wipe the excess fluid thoroughly from the coil
- Place a tissue on the bottom end of the coil where the battery contacts
- Gently blow out the excess fluid from the the other side where the metal stalk is
- Make sure that there is no excess fluid inside

Refill your tank and see what happens.

If there are still issues, it could be for a few reasons:

- Your fluid could be too thin and leaks through
- Sometimes if you don't fill the tank enough with thinner fluids (more than half), there isn't enough vacuum to hold the liquid and it leaks
- Your coil could be faulty

Hope this helps!

Cheers,

@Yash

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Shaun

Thanks @Yash 

Problem solved before i read your post!

Did exactly as you described above with the same result, so i dumped out what was left cleaned out the tank and coils, refilled and seems to be working now. Im pretty sure it may have been the vacuum as you mentioned above as my liquid was pretty much finished to the point where you cant see anymore in the tank! Didnt think that was the cause as ive been vaping that way from the get go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shaun

So I assume my taste buds are starting to wake up, VM's passion peach that I was really not enjoying at all is turning out to be not so bad at all lot more flavor coming through. I know these liquids should have been steeped as they are made to order. Could that have also played a role in my taste dilemma?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yash

You should let them steep for at least a week. I ordered some Berry Blaze recently and started vaping it immediately, did not enjoy it at all. I went onto vaping other liquids I had. However after a week I went back to the Berry Blaze and the color had changed slightly and the taste was spot on. So rule of thumb for Vapour Mountain fluids, let them steep for at least a week.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Shaun

Yash said:


> You should let them steep for at least a week. I ordered some Berry Blaze recently and started vaping it immediately, did not enjoy it at all. I went onto vaping other liquids I had. However after a week I went back to the Berry Blaze and the color had changed slightly and the taste was spot on. So rule of thumb for Vapour Mountain fluids, let them steep for at least a week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Unfortunately, they were my first and only liquids, so steeping was not an option. The berry blaze was super tasty! that's the 1st one I tried and that bottle is now finished, but it kills me now to know that it could have been even better! My girlfriend has the polar mint find I'll find out her opinions on that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shaun

So... Ive been watching vids on rebuilding coils specifically for the mini protanks one thing led to another and now all i want is a mech with RBA... a few hours ago i wasn't even sure what those were exactly... I think i need to cancel my credit card otherwise im going to be in a world of vape debt

How cool is this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Shaun said:


> So... Ive been watching vids on rebuilding coils specifically for the mini protanks one thing led to another and now all i want is a mech with RBA... a few hours ago i wasn't even sure what those were exactly... I think i need to cancel my credit card otherwise im going to be in a world of vape debt
> 
> How cool is this:




Have a look see Master @devdev pull that stunt.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/clapton-coil.1468/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun

guys please help me with your recommendations on rebuildable atomizers along with a suitable VV/VW mod device electronic i assume to begin with? And please not the MVP or any other square type!


----------



## crack2483

Shaun said:


> guys please help me with your recommendations on rebuildable atomizers along with a suitable VV/VW mod device electronic i assume to begin with? And please not the MVP or any other square type!



I guess you could use anyone as long as your coil is about 1.8 and up. I think the svd is probably the most popular as it can fire a bit lower than that. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt

The SVD is a good option. It can fire from as low as 0.8 ohms but hitting diminished returns as the device is still limited to 15w. Around 1.2 ohms is a good finishing resistance on the SVD.

Another good option is the Vamo V5 from Vapour Mountain, highly recommended and you can pick up some juice too.

Also a good option is the Smoktech SID from Vapeking. This is also rated highly but I wouldn't recommend as it can only take 18650 batteries. So you're losing out on the opportunity to decrease the size with 18490's and 18350's.

The Sigelei Z-Max is also a very good option but I'm unsure of stock availability at the moment. In my opinion the Sigelei 20W will be overkill at this stage. To me the extra 5 watts doesn't justify the extra R1000. 30w mods are on the horizon.

So what RBA's are you looking at? Tank wise your best option is probably the Kayfun 3.1 clone. It's got a huge fan base on the forum, so help is around every corner. RDA wise you could look at the Igo-L or Trident, kinda hard to go wrong with a dripper, but those two are easy to learn with.

Shoot with questions if you have any.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Shaun

Thanks so much for the info @Reinvanhardt !! I do like the look of the SVD where do the iTaste 134's fit in to all of this? 

I also read somewhere earlier that a RBA should only be used on a mech mod as they will destroy electronic devices if not built correctly. I don't think i am prepared to take that risk.. with that said i really like the look of the Kraken http://www.vapeking.co.za/rba/kraken-rba-clone-by-hcigar.html
Im well aware of the popularity of the Kayfun on this forum! So that would also be one to consider.

Otherwise maybe it would be better to familiarize myself with a VW device with a tank such as the nautilus before going full on mech.


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Shaun said:


> Thanks so much for the info @Reinvanhardt !! I do like the look of the SVD where do the iTaste 134's fit in to all of this?
> 
> I also read somewhere earlier that a RBA should only be used on a mech mod as they will destroy electronic devices if not built correctly. I don't think i am prepared to take that risk.. with that said i really like the look of the Kraken http://www.vapeking.co.za/rba/kraken-rba-clone-by-hcigar.html
> Im well aware of the popularity of the Kayfun on this forum! So that would also be one to consider.
> 
> Otherwise maybe it would be better to familiarize myself with a VW device with a tank such as the nautilus before going full on mech.



The iTaste 134 should only be considered for aesthetics in my opinion as it's huge, hugely expensive, and limited to only 12.5 watts.

These regulated mods like the SVD are designed to shut down (not fire) when a problem with the coil occurs. That's essentially what makes "regulated". If you build your coil too low, it not possible to exceed the amp draw limit. If your coil shorts, the device won't fire either.

So an incorrect coil might put stress unto the device, but that's why the regulation is there. It's a cushion. What a mechanical mod does is bypass that regulation to enable you to actually fire those super low resistance coils. It's safer to run RBA's on regulated mods than on mechs in my opinion. Do you remember where you read statement as I would certainly like to challenge that?

The Kraken is a different beast altogether. It's part of the "Genesis" style tank systems and works on an entirely different wicking principle than other tanks. Have a look at this thread, it's dedicated to these Genesis style tanks.

For sure! The Nautilus or Aerotank are good options. You decide what your looking for and how much you want to improve your vape. Nautilus and Kayfun are leagues apart though.


----------



## Andre

I agree with @Reinvanhardt, but would recommend using a battery suited for a mech (IMR battery) should you put a RBA on a regulated mod - just an additional safety precaution as electronics do go faulty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shaun

Vape mail incoming!

Delivery Driver Dispatched
Requested delivery before 16:00 on 29 May
*Estimated* time of delivery is 11:52 on 29 May
Driver is currently 0.69 Km from delivery point.

Now this is what OCD types like me like to see!! Excellent service @VapeKing


----------



## 360twin

Shaun said:


> Vape mail incoming!
> ...



Do tell!

*Edit: *never mind, just saw your 'Vape mail' post - I assumed that you may have decided on some new hardware


----------



## Shaun

just some VK juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 360twin

We must have posted at the same time!


----------



## Shaun

360twin said:


> Do tell!
> 
> *Edit: *never mind, just saw your 'Vape mail' post - I assumed that you may have decided on some new hardware



Haha some new hardware would be fantastic! i have a bunch of stuff loaded in my fasttech cart all my rebuildable supplies, mod, RBA etc just don't have the finances to pull the trigger yet...

I need advice on wick & wire have no clue what to get...


----------



## Shaun

A word of advice to anyone still fresh into the transition to vaping, Avoid social environments at all cost even more so specifically if alcohol is involved! Its just that much easier to pick up a stinkie when you're in that kind of setting. 

Secondly if you're writing exams of any sort, make sure you have your device with you before hand with a full battery!

Guess i should reset my signature banner then.. dam lol


----------



## Shaun

Been offline for a while, avoiding this forum a bit due to the guilt of being back on the stinkies  ran out of coils, and pretty much sick and tired of the last liquid i have left... My pocket does not allow me to replenish either... started off so well but ill offer this advice to any new members, budget well in advance and stock up on everything you need for a good couple of months while you save / plan for your next supply.


----------



## Matuka

Shaun said:


> Been offline for a while, avoiding this forum a bit due to the guilt of being back on the stinkies  ran out of coils, and pretty much sick and tired of the last liquid i have left... My pocket does not allow me to replenish either... started off so well but ill offer this advice to any new members, budget well in advance and stock up on everything you need for a good couple of months while you save / plan for your next supply.


 
In the vaping game, there is nothing worse than running out of juice and coils (Except maybe an Eishkom power failure that lasts 2 days). Be like a boy scout - always prepared.


----------

